# Spannungsgesteuerte Stromquelle



## mariob (10 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich stehe ein wenig auf dem Schlauch, wahrscheinlich stark der eigene, ich google schon seit einigen Tagen recht ergebnislos. Wie sehen die Ausgangsstufen der Sensorik bei 0-20 / 4-20 mA schaltungstechnisch aus?
Ich habe mir ein Pyranometer gefrickelt, eine Leuchtdiode als Strahlungssensor mit nachgeschaltenen OPV als Strom - Spannungswandler. Der Haken an der Sache, die Schaltung sollte mit den verfügbaren 24 V klarkommen. Rail to Rail OPVs habe ich nicht hier, also einen Spannungsteiler auf die Hälfte der 24V als Bezugsspannung. So, und nun habe ich einen Ausgang der gegen diese Bezugsspannung das Signal liefert.
Dieser Offset muß weg, deswegen am besten eine Stromquelle als Ausgang, soweit der Gedankengang. Das Problem ist das die geläufigen Schaltungen zum einen den sagen wir mal geregelten Stromausgang zum Empfänger schicken, aber eben diesen Strom auf der zurückkommenden Strippe als Feedback benötigen. Ich stehe auf dem Schlauch, Mist.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## MasterOhh (11 Juni 2012)

Vieleicht kannst du sowas hier gebrauchen: https://www.distrelec.de/u-i-wandler-so-16/analog-microelectronics/am-462-so16n/641754
[url]http://www.analogmicro.de/products/info/german/analogmicro.de.pr1012.pdf
[/URL]


----------



## tnt369 (11 Juni 2012)

die stromquelle ist nur ein transistor der den strom regelt (entwender von der externen stromquelle gespeist oder von der eigenen versorgung gespeist).
diesen transistor steuerst du über einen opv ausgang an.
den strom durch den transistor leitest du über einen widerstand. da fällt spannung ab. diese spannung führst du auf den einen opv eingang (istwert).
der andere opv eingang bekommt deinen sollwert als spannung.
somit hast du eine spannungsgesteuerte stromquelle.

hier mal ein muster wie so was aussehen könnte:
http://www.vias.org/mikroelektronik/img/oacurrsc.png


----------



## mariob (11 Juni 2012)

Hmm,
danke tnt369, ich denke das isses, sowas in der Richtung hatte ich gesucht, mal sehen was rauskommt. Ich werde das ganze noch ein wenig modifizieren, aber der Weg sieht schonmal gut aus.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## tnt369 (11 Juni 2012)

die schaltung gibt es in zig variantionen. bei dem geringen strom es muss auch nicht unbedingt eine darlington-stufe sein.
aber achte auf die verlustleistung (bei 24V und 20mA => max. 0,5W). die muss der transistor abführen können.


----------

